

Efene 0.4 - a language for the erlang VM - released - marianoguerra
http://efene.tumblr.com/post/511454668/efene-0-4-a-language-for-the-erlang-vm-released

======
rubyrescue
This is great - I would love to see Efene and Reia (to some extent, same
language goals with ruby-esque syntax) take off, but the Erlang community is
so small it's hard to see a critical mass for either developing. some reasons:

1\. Erlang syntax really isn't that hard. As soon as you do a few real-world
problems in it, you stop worrying about syntax and just focus on the solution.

2\. Efene in particular doesn't make Erlang more 'scripty'.

3\. Most people still need to learn Erlang fundamentals and they're going to
have to do it in Erlang as that's all the documentation is written in. Until
people start writing tutorials _in Efene_ that teach the fundamentals of the
Erlang _Platform_ , thereby allowing a newbie to go from no knowledge of
Erlang/OTP to being productive, they'll detour through "period/comma/semicolon
alley" and probably won't come back.

Don't see this as negativity, i love what Mariano and Tony are doing with both
languages...

~~~
marianoguerra
I agree with some things, I'm just trying to make more people come to the
erlang platform :)

if this ends up with people starting with efene and ending coding erlang, then
great, my job was done.

I know people that wont try python because it doesn't have curly brackets, if
you give them a way to use curly brackets even if they end up coding python,
then you reacehd your goal, the fundamentals aren't in the syntax but a lot of
people give a huge importance to the syntax as the first thing to choose a
language.

------
jashkenas
Looks like Efene is written mostly in Efene. Wonderful stuff:

[http://github.com/marianoguerra/efene/blob/master/src/compil...](http://github.com/marianoguerra/efene/blob/master/src/compiler/efene.fn)

marianoguerra: You should consider attending the Emerging Languages Conference
this summer.

<http://emerginglangs.com/>

~~~
marianoguerra
yep, efene is written in efene since 0.3, the only non efene code is yecc
(.yrl) and leex (.xrl).

but the code is not really representative of efene since it's almost all tree
transversing and transformation (lot of pattern matching).

about emerginglangs, right now I'm in Argentina so a little far for me :D

------
SlyShy
I like this. Looks and feels like Ruby, but it receiver patterns, instead of
method_missing wonkiness. The arrow expression is cool as well.

<http://wiki.github.com/marianoguerra/efene/languagereference>

